# Underwater Burbot Ice Fishing Video



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

For all you Burbot fans...  

[youtube:24apy8xm]http://www.youtube.com/v/gAYNgfrAOMY?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:24apy8xm]


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool!! Got me itchin'!


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Way cool.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What are you using to capture the video? I sooooo want to record some camera action this year. All I have from last year is some cell phone footage held in front of the camera.


-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What are you using to capture the video? I sooooo want to record some camera action this year. All I have from last year is some cell phone footage held in front of the camera.-DallanC


I can't take credit for the video didn't say what type of camera recording system it was. I found this video on another forum and posted it here to get the Burbot Mulisha excited. :mrgreen:

I'm hoping my new acquistion will be arriving soon and will provide some nice videos...so may just see some future under water video footage from various K2 hard deck outings.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Looks like they take some convincing.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

8) That is way cool!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I sure hope that footage wasn't on the gorge. 

I thought cuthroat sock fish were the worst pound for pound fighting fish. Nope by the looks of that video those are worse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks like a 4 camera system too... you can see them toggle views. Interesting!

I do hope to get out for Burbot this winter... never even tried for them before. Hopefully I can find someone to show me and my boy the ropes out there 


-DallanC


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

ugly darn things, never caught them before. do they put up much of a fight?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

look at the video above and see for yourself. Or look at the video I posted below and see for yourself. I'd say they look like they fight like a wet sock! Also anytime you can get a fish out of the hole in less than 20 seconds on light line and small rigs they can't be a hard fighting fish.

These fish will more than likely hurt the kokanee at the gorge and there already pretty strained. Not sure if the lake trout will eat them or not. They probably would if they get hungry though. Also most of these stupid fish are caught at night at the gorge on the ice. Not fun fishing if you ask me. Needless to say i'm about as excited about them as i'm about someone putting chub in the berry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNfWQSNK ... ure=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jES3I096 ... ure=relmfu


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think ya gotta treat them like a bigger perch. We don't fish for panfish cause of the fight but rather because they are good table fair. and from what I hear so are burbot. I think that's why most people fish for them, its like fishing for giant perch or gills.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have heard they are good eating fish.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishing for burbot is like fishing for walleye....they don't fight worth a ****, but they might taste good. Personally, I would rather spend my fishing time catching something that puts up some resistance!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What is the proper way to skin / clean burbot?


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Fishing for burbot is like fishing for walleye....they don't fight worth a ****, but they might taste good. Personally, I would rather spend my fishing time catching something that puts up some resistance!


Thats the reason they are a threat to my most favorite fishing waters.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What is the proper way to skin / clean burbot?
> 
> -DallanC


found this.....


----------

